

News.YC's half birthday (with stats) - pg
http://ycombinator.com/newsnews.html#20aug07

======
nanijoe
Wow...I had no idea this site was so new. I've been registered here for about
4 months and I thought I was a newbie

------
ivankirigin
Removing the periodic data would be nice. Making a trend from every Monday,
for example, would be clearer.

You should post the actual numbers somewhere and let any bored readers on this
site play with visualizations.

~~~
jsjenkins168
Agreed. A simple moving average would show the growth trend more cleanly.

------
portLAN
Six-month anniversary of YC News, six-day anniversary of Hacker News.

------
vlad
Happy birthday! What day did you actually embark on this project?

------
oditogre
What's that huge spike in April from?

~~~
far33d
I believe it's from people reloading to see who got accepted to the SFP.

